# Pvc coated aluminum conduit



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Job specs call for 2" Pvc coated aluminum conduit
Ive run a couple of hundred sticks of aluminum conduit and thousands of sticks of pvc coated ridgid but i have never seen let alone run any pvc coated aluminum. 
I was planning on using pvc sized dies on the pony motor and a 555 with a pvc sized shoe like i would on pvc coated galvanized.

Any tips or tricks i need to know?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

My mind upon seeing your post in the feed screamed WHY??? So what is the purpose of pvc coated aluminum?

I remember a batch of pvc coated rigid that wouldn’t slide in the bending shoe. We had to keep dousing it with aerokroil. Sorry I also have no experience with pvc aluminum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

What application is it being used for? 2" aluminum coated would be a pain to work with.
Is it this the stuff your working with? PVC coated Aluminum


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Easy said:


> What application is it being used for? 2" aluminum coated would be a pain to work with.
> Is it this the stuff your working with? PVC coated Aluminum


Calbond® aluminum conduit or similar. 

Specs call for underground pvc conduit to be connected to pvc coated aluminum 90 until a minimum of 18" above grade. It will go in a panel at 22" so conduit from panel till after the first bend underground.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Flyingsod said:


> My mind upon seeing your post in the feed screamed WHY??? So what is the purpose of pvc coated aluminum?
> 
> I remember a batch of pvc coated rigid that wouldn’t slide in the bending shoe. We had to keep dousing it with aerokroil. Sorry I also have no experience with pvc aluminum.
> 
> ...


With the right tools pvc coated ridgid (galvanized) is easy to run. Im just not sure if pvc coated aluminum is the same. 
E.G do i need a different type of threading oil. Is the coating softer and easier to tear than pvc coated ridgid.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you purchase pre-fabbed bends and then just cut/thread the straight stub ups? Avoid having to bend the stuff altogether. I can't imagine it's cheap, and I wouldn't want to have a scrap pile of the stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

TGGT said:


> Can you purchase pre-fabbed bends and then just cut/thread the straight stub ups? Avoid having to bend the stuff altogether. I can't imagine it's cheap, and I wouldn't want to have a scrap pile of the stuff.


Im actually more worried about threading it then i am about bending it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's the same coating on the Al stuff as on the coated steel. We usually use bulk wd-40 for aluminum threading jobs for lube.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Long lead time but i finally did my fist big job with pvc coated aluminum and i love the stuff. Threads easy and its so light compared to 2" pvc coated ridgid.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

They sell clam shells for threading it . It sandwiches the pipe in tri vice so you don’t mess up the pvc or you can take a piece of rigid a size bigger and cut it down the middle and make your own


----------

